# Canon Printer Management Pro9500 MKII



## JET (May 20, 2012)

I know this topic has been discussed elsewhere but no where can I find the solution to the following:
LR Manages Colors - choosing a color profile suited to the printer and paper produces dull results every time on this printer. 
I'd like to try allowing the printer to manage color to see if there is a difference but if I choose "Managed by Printer" in LR then head over to the printer dialog I still do not get access to either Colorsync or Vendor Matching under Color Matching. Both are grayed out. This applies in Photoshop too. I do however, get access to tweaking color under Quality and Media. Should I not get access to Colorsync & Vendor Matching if profile is set to Managed by Printer? Suggestions are most welcome, thanks.
Using LR4, OSX 10.6


----------



## WorkingClassHero (May 20, 2012)

You don't have a preset loaded in the print settings do you? That's happened to me in the past when trying to let the printer manage colours.


----------



## JET (May 20, 2012)

I have several presets I have set up in the printer settings but I set it to "Standard" to access default settings. Colour Matching still has no options (ie Colorsync and Vendor Matching still grayed out). No difference if I tell LR to manage colour or not, those settings remain inaccessible. Do you have access to yours? What's the point of Colorsync being included in the print settings if you cant use it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## WorkingClassHero (May 20, 2012)

When I change colour management to "Managed by Printer" I do get access to the colour matching dialogue box, provided I don't have a preset set in the print dialogue. That's tripped me up in the past which was why I suggested it.

Not sure what's the problem now though. Hopefully someone else can chip in.


----------



## JET (Sep 28, 2012)

Having updated LR and PS I now get the Colorsync option and I thought great, now I can try it. However, it makes no difference to the resulting print unfortunately. The Pro9500 II has been a huge disappointment and never matches my professionally calibrated monitor. Yet my cheap Canon Pixma iP4200 printer does. Go figure.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jet.  It sounds really frustrating!  I assume you've checked for current drivers direct from Canon?  Or older drivers perhaps?


----------

